# rtadvd advertise a local link adress as default gateway



## Anthie (Jul 5, 2012)

IPv6 Default Gateway: fe80::1eaf:f7ff:fe6f:efeb%15
How can I mod it to advertise global address?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

It's normal and should work. Previous versions of rtadvd(8) did advertise the global address but at some point this changed. Not sure why.


```
Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire
default                           fe80::240:f4ff:fe65:85c2%re0  UG          re0
```


----------



## Anthie (Jul 6, 2012)

How can I make it to do the right way it used to be?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure but I think the RFCs state it's supposed to send the link-local address instead of a global address. Routers *must* have a link-local address.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

If I read this correctly: http://www.macfreek.nl/memory/Non-Local_IPv6_Router_Advertisement

You need to use net/radvd if you want to advertise the global address.


----------



## Anthie (Jul 6, 2012)

It works fine in present scenario. It's not not necessary to advertise globe addresses.


----------



## Anthie (Jul 7, 2012)

I googled a lot of sites, and got this:
A link-local address is also based on the interface identifier.
It identifies where the interface is in networks.
Advertising link-local address makes sense.


----------

